# More Formal Critique Group?



## SkyeLansing (Nov 8, 2012)

My specific idea is pretty rough right now (very spur of the moment, prompted by NaNoWriMo) but here is what I'm thinking of:

Anyone participating in NaNoWriMo (or anyone else that happens to have a longer work they feel needs critique) could join the group.  Then there would be a sort of story swap thing where everyone ends up with someone else's book to critique.  I figure this should be possible to do every 2-3 months or however often turns out to be best - maybe even only once a year.

There is the possibility of having different categories as well.  For example, short stories tend to get written much more, so set that into its own category and maybe have it run more frequently, while novellas and novel length works run less often.

Is there any interest for this sort of thing?


----------



## M. LeRenard (Nov 8, 2012)

I think it's a fine idea, but I will say it will be:
a.) Incredibly difficult to organize
b.) Lacking members

A lot of folks already use, for example, www.critiquecircle.com for most of their critique group needs online, but it does tend to be a lot better if you find yourself a more personalized, smaller group so that people can get familiar with your writing style and critique it from the right perspective (which is, after all, in a way that helps focus the point the author is trying to make, rather than just spellchecking or saying you don't like robots and think they should use unicorns instead, or whatever).  But I find the writing community here (myself included; I hold an unlimited amount of guilt in this regard) is not at all cohesive or prone to doing things like this.
So hopefully someone replies to this and says they would like to join your critique group.  I however, will not, since I barely have time or energy to write things, let alone read.


----------



## SkyeLansing (Nov 9, 2012)

Yeah, I'm actually not expecting much of a response, but I thought now would be the time to ask because of everyone putting effort into NaNoWriMo and the fact that it will take some time to organize things if there is interest.


----------

